

Show HN: Open Sourced word game to help my kids learn to read+how game is done - meir_yanovich
https://github.com/meiry/Cocos2d-x-Guessing-Game

======
meir_yanovich
I open sourced my c++ Guessing game generic framework,it started as away to
Involve my kids in the process of game making.

they took the pictures and i recorded them saying the letters and then each of
them had its own game.

the process has evolved to very generic Guessing game framework. that also
include level editor.

that you can take and use as you like. when i have more time i will write
tutorial.

done in cocos2d-x c++. for mobile and desktop

